# Abwesenheit einen Anruf von 0000123456



## Unregistriert aus Berlin (30 Juli 2007)

Hatte am Wochenende in Abwesenheit einen Anruf von 0000123456 auf meinem Telefon (nicht Handy!). Zum Glück hab ich vorher gegoogelt bevor ich auch nur ans Zurückrufen dachte (man wird ja doch hellhörig bei so einer komischen Nummer)...

Danke für euren Thread!


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abwesenheit einen Anruf von 0000123456*



Unregistriert aus Berlin schrieb:


> Hatte am Wochenende in Abwesenheit einen Anruf von 0000123456 auf meinem Telefon (nicht Handy!). Zum Glück hab ich vorher gegoogelt bevor ich auch nur ans Zurückrufen dachte (man wird ja doch hellhörig bei so einer komischen Nummer)...
> 
> Danke für euren Thread!



Aha auf die schnelle habe ich das gefunden 
http://www.webfundstuecke.de/2007/01/anruf-von-0000123456.html



> R. B. wundert sich über einen Anruf von der Nummer 0000123456. In den Kommentaren ist das Thema schnell aufgeklärt: aus unerfindlichen Gründen übermittelt Skype diese Rufnummer wenn einer der Nutzer per SkypeOut in das Festnetz telefoniert



Das ist ja wirklich ein dolles Ding.


_Link eingefügt und Name gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------

